# Imagine Porn films with



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

L.A. City Council: Deny Film Permits to Non-Condom Shoots



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> LOS ANGELES—In its latest bid to drive adult production companies out of business or out of the state, *AIDS Healthcare Foundation (AHF) has managed to get four Los Angeles City Council members to support a motion to deny filming permits to adult companies unless the permits contain special conditions requiring condoms, dental dams, face shields and/or goggles for all sex acts.*
> 
> "The Los Angeles County Department of Public Health has documented widespread transmission of sexually transmitted diseases associated with the activities of the adult film industry within the City of Los Angeles," begins the motion proposed by Council member Bill Rosendahl and seconded by members Ed Reyes, Paul Koretz and Eric Garcetti.
> 
> ...





And no, you don't have to watch porn to comment on this.

Iono, seems weird to me. Because of one guy gets maltested, they try to change the whole industry. Last I checked, performers get tested a couple times a month....


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 16, 2010)

NSFW ads on posted link. on topic tho don't really care for porn so


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Shit, I forgot I had AdBlock Plus on.. my bad. I'll just copy the whole article.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2010)

All this safe sex business is a little OTT

If I'm reading this right, even if Los Angeles does this - it won't stop the porn industry.
They just 'produce' the films out of State, or in countries where such licenses/permits are not required


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *The producers of all films* within the City of Los Angeles, including adult films, are *required to obtain permits* issued by the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) and administered by FilmL.A., Inc. under certain contracts between FilmL.A., Inc. and the City of Los Angeles,


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 16, 2010)

General Off-Topic Chat 
Talk about anything you want... well, almost! 


So whats the almost bit for now?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with this thread. I can't provide a link because it had nsfw ads. But if anything, this revolves around health, or so they're saying for their excuse.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If I'm reading this right, even if Los Angeles does this - it won't stop the porn industry.
> They just 'produce' the films out of State, or in countries where such licenses/permits are not required


While that's possible, (I'm going to use the women in this case), there's a couple of problems.

1- Most of the actresses that the people want to see, live in LA.
2- It's more expensive to hire a new actress than it is to keep the old ones.

The whole condom thing, I can see it being implicated. But dental dams and Goggles/Faceshields? Really? As silly as it is, and I'm being completely serious by this, I don't know much about the states, so I'm actually asking, but doesn't this go against some form of right or something?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't you have anything BETTER to do...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




its just wrong . . . . .


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Don't you have anything BETTER to do......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread isn't about that dude...


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but its ......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy you think that.. now.. about the actual topic...


----------



## geminisama (Dec 16, 2010)

Face shields, hahaha oh wow. They should just enforce frequent checks; and if 2 people are clean, it's pretty hard to get an STD from one of them...


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rules are meant to be broken. Simple.
Now this thread is totally uncomfortable so ....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

_*snip_



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> They should just enforce frequent checks; and if 2 people are clean, it's pretty hard to get an STD from one of them...



That's the thing, they already do. I follow a bunch of adult actresses on Twitter, and I have actually asked them this sort of stuff before. Each one of them said that their agency requires them to get checked 3-4 times a month. Before and after every scene. And some actresses even get tested more than 3-4 times a month.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't see anything wrong with this thread. I can't provide a link because it had nsfw ads. But if anything, this revolves around health, or so they're saying for their excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the Scaredy aids people have just shown us there secret fetish, 
If you owned a board that could change things and wanted to see a perticular fetish in porn, What would you do? lol


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2010)

....and the porn industry moves to Florida. 




Spoiler: Meanwhile, in LA



MONEY SHOT!


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Porn should just have a slogan

"our actors get AIDS and die, So you dont have too. Be protected!" 

Then the problems solved


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Porn should just have a slogan
> 
> "our actors get AIDS and die, So you dont have too. Be protected!"
> 
> Then the problems solved



I don't know man, as ironic as it is to say, I think Porn Actresses take better care of their bodies and are a lot healthier than 98% of people on these forums. And 70% healthier than people in North America.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah on a serious note, Most porn "makers" are really strict about the level of care they take to protect there Employees so to say. 

But i remember watching this documentary on this asian chick, who screwed over 200 guys domino style. It was rumoured that most of the guys then were off the street, some hadnt gone through proper checks and such. 

I think the industry has enough risk assessed with out over doing it With face shields ect. 
Apart from the fact the actresses agree to do what ever it is they maybe filming at the time. Next the AFH (or what ever there name is) will be trying to make that Casual wear for everyone. 

Does anyone know the reason for this?  like how many porn actors have contracted aids through their work?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think it's a whole lot. No different than somebody else getting aids. Seriously though, actresses take amazing care of their body. And as you said, the film studio, refuse to work with someone who treats their body like crap.

Also, the one you're talking about is this: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World%27s_Biggest_Gang_Bang

I seen that documentary too. I think the most I seen was a 65 guy... but that's it. But even then, I'm pretty sure she took amazing care of her body with the money she was rolling in.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats true , 
I mean how many people fall off ladders? (i know its not the same but it has a point lol) 
They wear safety equipment, use Better ladders and still fall off.  

Could be classed as an occupational hazzard, Although thats assuming the actors in porn or only having sex in porn, therefore can only contract aids Whilst at work. Its just stupid tbh


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

I honestly don't know how this is going to work. So what, during sex, they'd wear goggles/faceshields? Why not add rubber gloves while your at it. And for a female condom use Mr. Clean wipes.

If this goes through, which I doubt it will, a lot of people in Los Angeles are going to be out of jobs, because they simply won't go through that to make money. It's bad enough people already call them whores and everything, can you imagine the ridiculous things they'd have to wear during scenes?


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Porns already got a comedy element to it, Over protection is just going to ruin any aspect of porn being "good". 

With the whole Silver ring thing stopping youngsters having sex, They can only learn what they need to do from porn. 

Theres going to be alot of missunderstandings in the bedroom. 

"DIY goggles, 
"face mask
"rubber gloves
"Condoms (multipul incase one breaks)
"hat, to protect hair

Or

Make sure the people your screwing are clean. The answers simple really.


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 16, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Porn should just have a slogan
> 
> "our actors get AIDS and die, So you dont have too. Be protected!"
> 
> Then the problems solved


So when you buy porn it's like your buying cigarettes or liquor like "Unsafe sex is dangerous for your health: watch moderately."


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They could have a warning at the start of the film. 

WARNING 
The following film features sex which is performed by trained individuals, or under the supervision of trained individuals. accordingly, MTV and the producers must insist that no one attempts to re-enact any activity performed in this film.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2010)

You're missing the point. The new regulation is supposed to protect the actors. Whether they like it or not.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Why are you guys so in to this 'not going to make it' law?
I bet the people who make the law see porn 24/7.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> You're missing the point. The new regulation is supposed to protect the actors. Whether they like it or not.



If the regulations where that important they should be trying to protect the masses. 

The difference between porn and a promiscuous person. 

A porn actor knows the person there fucking is clean, a promiscuous person out having one night stands ect doesnt. 

The regulations should decrease the time between tests, That would solve the problem adequately dont you think? Rather than dressing them up like some weird leppers. So i think i have the point very well. Doesnt mean its a good idea though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> A porn actor knows the person there fucking is clean...
> [...]
> The regulations should decrease the time between tests, That would solve the problem adequately dont you think?QUOTE"The Los Angeles County Department of Public Health has documented widespread transmission of sexually transmitted diseases associated with the activities of the adult film industry within the City of Los Angeles"



And that's with the weekly to biweekly checkup, so apparently, according to their data, frequent checking doesn't solve the problem (or maybe the porn makers are simply skimping on the checkups, and they'll continue to skimp on them if they get more frequent so that won't solve the problem either). 

I'm not saying the proposed regulations make sense (see my first post in this thread), I'm just saying it's addressing a different issue.


----------



## Ossot (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> The whole condom thing, I can see it being implicated. But dental dams and Goggles/Faceshields? Really? As silly as it is, and I'm being completely serious by this, I don't know much about the states, so I'm actually asking, but doesn't this go against some form of right or something?



If they were trying to force it upon the public, yes. But porn is an industry, and the government can regulate that. The commerce clause gives congress the right to place regulations on nearly anything that affects moneys.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mind you its more of a Do this or you cant film here. Most industrys will just move there filming else where where the laws are relaxed. 

Could the porn industry be moving to mexico?


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 16, 2010)

A thread topic I'm surprised to see that HASN'T been derailed or full of fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who would have thought :\
Ah well, carry on(luggage, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole thing is because a guy got maltested, or so he claims. So basically one doctor screws up, everybody gets screwed over. Instead of going after the doctor, he goes after the actors and actresses claiming it's for their protection? Honestly, in the porn industry, how often have you heard of someone getting maltested? Very rarely.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

Your initial post says that he was maltreated, not maltested.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Your initial post says that he was maltreated, not maltested.



Isn't it the same thing? Whatever, Ketchup/Katsup. I just woke up when I wrote this last post, so forgive me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

In this case, I wouldn't think so.

Maltested would assume that he was given a false-positive/false-negative result or that he was harmed during the testing process. 

Maltreatment could be something as trivial as the nurse being unreasonably rude to him as she took his blood pressure.


(I think this hat and pipe cause me to try and sound like I know what I'm talking about)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah, my bad. Whatever is written in the original post is what the article says. Unfortunately I can't link to the article because of NSFW images.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone else here want the thread title to be developed into a *good* Imagine game?


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 18, 2010)

Does this article remind anyone else of that episode of Family Guy where they watch Jewish porn? And they are both fully clothed? This might be the future of porn. Clothes.



XD. I had to post it, sorry.

EDIT: Hm...is the video not even showing up? Stupid Youtube.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds like an awful idea.... to me.


There are plenty of fetishes out there, and you may have just uncovered one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Does this article remind anyone else of that episode of Family Guy where they watch Jewish porn? And they are both fully clothed? This might be the future of porn. Clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias to both of you. I hate BBCode sometimes. Anyway, you get my point.


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol I thought this was a new imagine game when I saw the title.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 18, 2010)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> lol I thought this was a new imagine game when I saw the title.



That'd kick ass.

Imagine Porno Shoot. Manage the money, film the scenes, avoid the money shots.


----------

